# Bait for a wild mouse



## KibaSan (Mar 12, 2015)

So, I have a wild mouse... I can hear it sometimes in my room, scurrying across the wood floor.
So instantly i went out and bought a humane trap... But how should I bait it?
What is irresistible and attractive for them? I don't want to kill it (hence humane trap) and bread just isn't working (all I had at the time I could think of, sorry). Does a wild mouse have foods that would kill it that don't kill fancy mice?

Advice would be much appreciated, chewed wires are not, haha.


----------



## KibaSan (Mar 12, 2015)

By harmful to wild mice but not fancy mice I mean 'fancy mice can have cheese in moderation, but would this be too much for the wild mouse?' For example
My mum suggested pistachios, good idea?


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Chocolate. Worked for me every time.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

second chocolate, they like sugary sweet things.
Also peanut butter works great


----------



## KibaSan (Mar 12, 2015)

Hmmm, I put a chocolate digestive down, but no success yet :S


----------

